# If I spray Aqua-thaw on coontail will it die?



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

If I spray aqua-thaw in my lake how affective is it when the coontail is 6 to 9 feet deep. What mixture should I use. I was told that it would at a mixture of 3/4 gal. per 3 gal sprayer. how much area will 2.5 gals of aqua-thaw cover. $275 a gal I hope it covers a lot.


----------

